# whats an fm3 is



## offer11 (Jul 22, 2011)

Guys i heard that it is getting difficult to re enter every 6 months , 

can anyone point a reasonable way to apply for extention visa here in mexico , 

presumbly you have enough money , 1000 us per month , i mean besides getting married , thank you , some banks also requested me that


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Show a steady income of about 1300us and that's about it. That way you can renew every year within Mexico and no trips to the border

You don't extend a tourist visa ... you switch to an FM3 or what ever they call it now

>>>>> mean besides getting married , thank you , some banks also requested me that 

You lost me there


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

offer11 said:


> Guys i heard that it is getting difficult to re enter every 6 months ,
> 
> can anyone point a reasonable way to apply for extention visa here in mexico ,
> 
> presumbly you have enough money , 1000 us per month , i mean besides getting married , thank you , some banks also requested me that


Near the top of the Mexico page, there is a thread called "Rollybrook's latest on INM Forms". In that thread there is a link to a site that gives directions for getting an FM-2 or FM-3. The names have changed (inmigrante and no-inmigrante) but the procedures he describes are still accurate.


----------

